# Old School Tools



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a huge disire to start collecting old woodworking and other manuel style tools. I just wanted to get your thoughts on what you all like best and what to avoid in buying them. I think I want to get a draw knofe first, they are running $25-$50 in the antique shops.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I like them all!

We have a good selection of manaully operated machines like draw knives, shovels, axes, etc. Hit yard sales for the best prices. Many of htese old tools need handles so be aware of how much new handles cost before you buy the steel heads. In some cases new handles are more than new tools with handles.

Most wood working tools are simple things like draw knives, planes of different configurations and sizes, chisels, gouges, hand-drills (egg beater type) and brace with bits. They're pretty easy to find. Be sure to have the knowledge and means to sharpen them.

Don't forget other homestead type tools like for cutting grass. Don't bother with the new reel mowers. They're cheaply made. Find an antique, used one in good shape. You'll need tools for cutting firewood, tools for preparing meals, tools for working metal and making other tools. Have things like a machete or corn knife. You might even throw in tools for shearing sheep and trimming hoves. They're cheap right now and even if you don't have livestock they might be worth a lot of barter.

Like I said, watch yard sales, estate auctions, second hand stores and buy new when you can afford them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Stay outa antique stores! Prices er crazy there.

Like MMM says, yard sales, auctions an such will provide good tools lots cheaper. 

Learn ta make the handles yerself. Takes some time but ain't that hard an the day may come when ya gotta anywho.

I been addin ta my collection alot lately. I have several brace an bit sets, lots a wood chiesls an saws and any other hand tool I can come across.

I just bought some brand new wood chiesls this weekend at a rummage sale fer a buck each an they be a decent chiesl ta boot.

Hand saws er good to. I'm goin ta build a saw vice so I can sharpen my own. Next I gotta get a tooth set. Been lookin an biddin but just ain't hit one yet.

Lots a tools can be bought fer under a dollar. I've seen corn knives this weekend fer 50 cents. Lots a yard an farm hand tools fer less en a dollar. Saws, averaged 2 bucks.

I never paid more en 10 dollars fer anythin I bought this weekend an the stuff that was 10 sells new fer 50 er more.

Yer gonna nees some good wood rasps to an metal files. Might just as well learn ta sharpen them tools cause even taday it be harder ta find somebody what does.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, After I posted this I looked up the price of a new draw knife and some other tools, a lot cheeper then the antique stores. I have a friend who is a jounrymen blacksmith so Im gona see what he might be able to make me at cost. Hes already made me a hand ax with an acid treated curly maple handle, too pretty so I havent used it but Im sure it would work just fine. I probly need to start smithing myself I just dont have a good nack for it like he does. In a pinch I can draw metal out and do some rough shaping but im no where neer good enough to make any of these tools.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

biobacon said:


> acid treated curly maple handle, too pretty


Sweet! I'd love to see that on a rifle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I made my own draw knives and MOST of my chisels/gouges. 

those 6" torque bolts on older motors make great wood working tools!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A draw knife is one of the more improtant manual tool that you can have especially for making handles for other tools. Lee valley tools makes a lot of manual tool for crafts people 
http://www.leevalley.ca/
some of their prices are a bit high but you can get some good ideas from their catalogue


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I to am picking up all the hand tools I can get my hands on, new and used. I found a site www.prohoe.com that makes all types of hoes from old disc blades. Best garden tools i ever used hands sown.

For draw knives, I want to build me a shaving horse. Much easier to work wood when you got it held in place.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I got a hand drill at the local antique store for $15. Works like a charm. I have gotten a bunch of other tools at yard sales over the years.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Two hand drills dont forget to have drill bits, hammers axes hatchets, manual sewing machine lots of spare needles and thread, also hand sticher awl, glass cutting tool,spud bar, clam digger for post holes,good ladder, differant nets, couple of 5lb sledge hammers, masonary tools, dozen differant saws, tarps , tire repair kit plugs, sharpening stones know how to use , spare handles for axes, bailing wire, 
If your not sure on how to use tools always hit Home depot or other supply stores when they have there how to days and its free


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Not all old school, but tools I think could be useful in the PAW.

Just my opinion. 

Firewood/timber harvesting tools
felling saw
felling wedges
wedge hammer
crosscut saw
buck saw
sawbucks
cant hook
axe
splitting maul
splitting wedges
sledge hammer
log skidding tongs
log skidding sled
log skidding chains & boomers
log skidding cable
log stacking racks
log stacking rack brackets
cover tarps/sheeting


Household hand tool kit
2 heavy duty flashlights w/extra batteries & bulbs
2 small water-pump pliers
2 medium water-pump pliers
2 large water-pump pliers
2 extra-large water-pump pliers
2 large straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 medium straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 small straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 large curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 medium curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 small curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
1 large lineman's pliers
1 small lineman's pliers
1 large utility pliers
1 small utility pliers
1 large long nose pliers
1 small long nose pliers
1 large side cutter
1 small side cutter
1 large cable cutter
1 small cable cutter
2 18" pipe wrenches
2 14" pipe wrenches
2 12" pipe wrenches
2 10" pipe wrenches
2 8" pipe wrenches
2 12" adjustable wrenches
2 10" adjustable wrenches
2 8" adjustable wrenches
2 6" adjustable wrenches
2 4" adjustable wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" boxed end wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" open end wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" combination wrenches
1 set of metric boxed end wrenches
1 set of metric open end wrenches
1 set of metric combination wrenches
1 set of allen, Torx, & spline wrenches
1 set 1/4" drive inch sockets
1 set 3/8" drive inch sockets
1 set 1/2" drive inch sockets
1 set 1/4" drive metric sockets
1 set 3/8" drive metric sockets
1 set 1/2" drive metric sockets
1 set of socket extensions, wobblers, size adapters, breaker bars 
1 set nut drivers
1 set cold chisels
2 sets screwdrivers
1 set mini-screwdrivers
1 set feeler gauges
1 set pin, drift & center punches
1 set of gear pullers
1 set of slide hammers
1 set wood chisels
1 set putty knives
1 set files
1 set utility knives
1 set star drills
1 set wood bits & brace drill
1 set metal bits & hand drill
1 large ball peen hammer
1 small ball peen hammer
1 shop hammer
1 soft faced hammer w/set of faces
1 straight claw hammer
1 curved claw hammer
1 rip blade hand saw
1 cross cut blade hand saw
1 hack saw w/several blades
1 set sponges & rags
2 ripping chisels
1 large crowbar
1 small crowbar
1 large pry-bar
1 large pipe cutter
1 pipe reamer
1 set pipe threaders
1 set pipe taps
1 set bolt threaders
1 set bolt taps
1 set tub-faucet socket wrenches
1 basin wrench
1 set faucet handle pullers
1 small copper pipe cutter
1 large copper pipe cutter
1 copper pipe flaring tool
1 closet auger
2 plungers
1 15' light sewer tape
1 50' heavy sewer tape
1 set wire brushes
1 set soft bristle brushes
1 set of paint brushes/rollers
1 chain hoist
2 come-along winches
2 light block & tackle sets
2 heavy block & tackle sets
2 sets small clamps
2 sets large clamps
1 set small clevises
1 set large clevises
several short log chains
several long log chains
several wire cables w/spliced-in thimble eyes
several coils of rope, cord & string
several coils of soft steel, stainless steel, copper & brass wire
several coils of electrical wire
several coils of electronic hook up wire
large assortment of pipe (copper, steel, black iron, pvc, cpvc, etc)
large assortment of tubing (copper, aluminum, pvc, cpvc, plastic, etc)
large assortment of hose (rubber, plastic, butyl, etc)
large assortment of nails & staples
large assortment of screws
large assortment of bolts, nuts & washers
large assortment of electrical hardware
large assortment of electronic hardware
large assortment of sandpaper and mineral cloth
large assortment of replacement blades for all cutting instruments
large assortment of “fixer” items (gorilla tape, glues & adhesives, JB weld, Shoe goo, etc.)
large assortment sealing items (liquid gasket, caulking, Teflon tape, electrical tape, rubber tape, etc.)
large assortment of miscellaneous items (zip ties, hose clamps, staple gun staples, etc.)
1 set automotive specialty tools
1 set of glass cutters
1 set of staple guns
1 set of recovery tools (magnets, grippers, etc.)
1 set of measuring instruments
1 large soldering iron (non-electric)
1 small soldering iron (non-electric)
1 small propane torch
1 large propane torch
1 Acetylene welding & cutting outfit
1 pick
1 mattock
1 rock hammer
1 light sledge hammer
1 heavy sledge hammer
2 double bit axes
1 garden rake
1 yard rake
1 mortar hoe
2 garden hoes
6 50' 3/4" heavy duty garden water hoses
4 25' 3/4" heavy duty garden water hoses
4 25' 5/8" heavy duty garden water hoses
2 GI folding entrenching tools
2 long handle, curved round point shovels, small blade
2 long handle, curved round point shovels
2 short handle, curved round point shovels
2 long handle, straight round point shovels
2 long handle, curved square point shovels
2 short handle, straight square point shovels
2 short handle, straight sharpshooter shovels
2 short handle, curved snow scoop shovels
2 short handle, curved grain scoop shovels
2 Xtend & Climb 15.5’ telescoping ladder
2 Werner M1 275 pound capacity 16’ articulating aluminum ladder
2 Little Giant 19’ Type 1AA 375 pound capacity adjustable aluminum ladder
2 Little Giant 21’ Skyscraper 300 pound capacity aluminum multipurpose ladder
2 Bauer Corp 300 pound capacity 32’ aluminum extension ladder
8 Bauer Corp 12’ 500 pound capacity aluminum scaffold planks
2 Werner 375 pound capacity 6’ fiberglass step ladder
2 Werner 375 pound capacity 12’ fiberglass step ladder

Measuring tools
plumb bob
level
square
compass
protractor
tape measures
rule
scribe
guideline string
chalk stick
wax stick
lumber measure
multi-meter
ammeter


Field work tools
axe
shovel
felling saw
mallet
wedges
sledge hammer
rock drills
pick
mattock
rock hammer
block & tackle
chain hoist
2 light block & tackle sets
2 heavy block & tackle sets

Carpentry tools
adze
froe
heavy mallet
crosscut saw
rip saw
broadax (to square logs for cabin building) (12" log gave 8" timber)
off-set broadhead axe
hewind dog (to hold logs in position while squaring
light mallet
rasp
wood chisels
brace drill & wood boring bits
finishing saw
draw knife
plane
carving knife
sanding stone
pipe auger & reamer to make wooden pipe
(one end shaved down to fit taper at other end)

Miscellaneous tools & equipment

Assembly tools
pliers
screwdrivers
hammer
clamps

Maintenance tools
oil cans
grease pots

Sharpening tools
metal file
honing stone
strop
saw sharpening tool
grinding wheel (foot powered)

Metal working tools & equipment
files
hacksaw
sheet metal brake
snips
nibbler
hole punches
riveter & rivets
welding vice grips
wire brushes

Bench and shop tools
Bench vise
Pipe vise 
Small hydraulic press
Large hydraulic press



Windmill/waterwheel jackshaft-power tool, device & appliance shed
Firewood/Lumber working tools
buzz saw
band saw
bark scraper
Wood & metal working tools
table saw
band saw
lathes
drill press
hacksaw
planer/joiner
joiner/shaper
belt sander
grinder
trip hammer
Animal & plant product processing tools, devices & appliances
grain grinding mills
milk separator
butter churn
honey extractor
juice/oil presses
loom
limb chipper/mulcher
Other tools, devices & appliances
washing machine
sewing machine

Coppersmith & tinsmith tools & equipment
Optical products tools & equipment
Mechanics tools & equipment
Wood working tools & equipment (finish work, furniture & cabinetry)

Cobbler/saddler/harness maker's tools & equipment
Set of shoe last anvils
Shoe last anvil stand
Shoe knife
Shoe hammer
Peg awl
Sewing awl
Sewing awl needles
Harness awl
Harness needles
Shoe thread
Shoe thread, waxed
Short, medium, long shoe clinch nails
Split rivets

Cooper's tools & equipment
drawknife
hand adz
plane
cooper's windlass
compass
croze (curved base plane to cut groove for barrel heads)
pod auger (to make bung & spy holes)
soaking/steaming troughs
forming/shaping racks/presses

Wheelwright's tools & equipment
spoke shave

Gunsmithing/reloading/bowsmithing/arrowsmithing tools & equipment
complete gunsmith tool & equipment fit including barrel riflers & straightners
complete gunsmith supply & parts stocks
complete bowsmithing tools, equipment, & supplies
complete arrowsmithing tools, equipment & supplies
reloading equipment and supplies for .17 to .50BMG brass cartridges
reloading equipment & supplies for .410 bore to 10 gauge shotgun cartridges
progressive reloader setups for primary cartridges
single stage press for secondary cartridges
bullet casting equipment
in use powder magazine
quantity powder storage magazines
1,000 meter shooting range w/multiple target set ups, chronograph, and clay bird thrower

Attached open-air blacksmith area w/
Winter enclosure walls
Personal equipment
heavy gloves
face protector
leather apron
leather leggings/chaps
leather boot spats/gaiters
Horseshoeing tools
hoof pick
hoof rasps
horseshoe nail hammer
nail nippers
horseshoe nail trim file

Metal forging tools
forge
anvil
hammers
tongs
cutting chisels
bellows
quench tank
tempering tank/bed
annealing bed/oven
fluxes
surface hardening material
brazing rod
welding rod

Metal casting tools
melting furnace
melting pot
dipping ladle
casting sand bins
casting sand recovery screens
fluxes
mold boxes
item molds
fill tube & air release tube molds
mold cooling & disassembly area
sprue nippers, cutters, & files
finishing files
finishing sanding/rubbing stones

Ore smelting tools & equipment
ore & scrap storage bins
treatment mineral & alloy component storage bins
coke/coal fuel storage bins
smelting furnace
smelting pot
molten metal dipper
smelting furnace & pot handling tools
pig molds
mold cooling area
pig storage area


Mineral/earth/rock products processing shed
Lapidary work area w/tools & equipment
Flint/obsidian knapping tools & equipment
Gold & silver working tools & equipment
Petroleum products refining tools & equipment

Masonry/stone tools & equipment
rough stone storage area/bins
finished stone storage area/bins
brick & block storage area/bins
clay, straw, sand & lime storage bins
sledge hammer
drills
pick
mallet
wooden/fiber splitting wedges
stone cutting chisels
stone breaking pliers
stone trimming chisels
hammer
setting mallet
brick, block & stone hods
mortar mixing trough
mortar hoe
mortar scoop
mortar hod
mortar trowel
mortar presser/scraper
work area w/brick & block molds
mixing trough
dipping ladle
smoothing trowel
trimming hammer/tool
drying racks/area

Pottery & ceramics tools & equipment
clay bins
clay grinding & mixing bowls
mortar & pestal
water dipper
clay mixing paddles/spatulas
pottery wheel
pottery shaping tools
drying racks
glaze component storage containers
glaze mixing containers
glaze dipping containers
glaze painting brushes
pottery molds
work bench
wash up/clean up tubs
kiln
cooling racks
storage shelving

Glass making tools & equipment
silica sand & scrap glass bins
glass melting furnace
glass melting pot
glass dipper
glass handling tongs, paddles & cutters
glass molds
glass blowing tubes, stands & tools
glass cutters


Black powder production shed
Remote controlled small ball mills w/extra grinding balls
Mortar & Pestle
Non-metallic mixing bowls
Drying pans
Corning sieves
Grading screens
Storage bags/boxes/kegs
Water tank
Potassium Nitrate (saltpeter) bins
Sulfur bins
Charcoal (willow preferred) bins
Powder/explosives storage bunker

Acetylene production shed w/
Acetylene generator
2 temporary storage tanks
Portable tank/bottle filling pump
Attached calcium carbonate storage bunker

Oxygen/hydrogen production shed w/
Electrolysis water breakdown system w/
multiple electrical source inputs
water storage tank w/multiple source inputs
electrolysis tank w/gas collection tanks w/transfer pumps
2 temporary oxygen storage tanks
4 temporary hydrogen storage tanks
2 portable tank/bottle filling pumps


Plant & animal non-food product processing shed w/
Covered outside work area w/
Sheep shearing station
Materials storage
Candle making tools, equipment & supplies
wax mytlre berry wax separating pot
wax storage block molds
wax melting pot
candle dipping tank
candle molds
wicks
Fabric, cloth, & rope production tools & equipment
flax soaking trough
flax drying racks
flax brake
scutching block & blade
hetchels
shearing shears
fur/hair/wool/cotton/flax/other fiber carding combs & paddles
small spinning wheel
large spinning wheel
weaving loom & shuttle
wick/string/twine/rope braiding stand/rack 


Tanning, leather & furrier tools & equipment
skinning knife
hide stretching/working racks
hide scrapers
hide soaking/tanning tanks
leather trimming knife
leather thong making board & knife
sinew/tendon soaking trough
sinew/tendon pounding board & mallet
sinew/tendon drying rack
sewing awl
sewing needles


Other animal product tools & equipment
quill making tools & equipment
beeswax melting pots
beeswax foundations molds
intestine/bladder washing tanks
oil rendering pots
oil storage barrels, casks & cans
glue rendering pots
glue storage pots

Ink production tools & equipment

Paper production tools & equipment
paper fiber soaking tank
paper press
paper drying racks
paper cutter
paper storage boxes

Basket-making & other plant weaving product tools & equipment
reed scythe
reed splitting knife
reed soaking trough
reed weaving aids

Other plant product tools & equipment
plant oil press
oil storage barrels, casks & cans
rubber rendering, molding & curing tools & equipment


Ice house w/
Concrete block/insulation/earth/block quad wall construction
Concrete slab /insulation/earth/slab quad ceiling construction
Wood slat/drained concrete slab/earth/insulation quad floor construction
Dual door air lock entry w/
each door w/hanging strip air barriers
racks w/cold suits, gloves & over boots
Interior storage area w/ice block racks & shelves
Interior ice handling/work area w/
bench
ice tongs
ice picks
ice buckets & pans
ice block moving hand-trucks/dollies for internal use
ice block moving insulated dolly for external use
Exterior concrete slab w/
awning/roof
freeze proof water source faucet
ice block freezing molds
ice block mold holding racks
un-molding bench
storage locker w/
ice tongs
insulated rubber gloves
ice picks
rubber un-molding mallets 
ice block moving hand-trucks/dolly


Food chilling/cold storage shed w/same construction as ice house
ceiling ice rack system 
ceiling chilled air system air inlets
low wall chilled air system air return vents
ceiling & wall brine system chiller tubing
ceiling & wall conventional cooling coils
hanging meat hook racks
storage shelves & racks
exterior shed w/
cold weather chilled air system fan assembly w/air filter
cold weather chilled air system wind turbine w/air filter
brine system pump & storage tank
brine system cooling tower
conventional refrigeration pump & condenser

Food freezing/food storage/ice making shed w/same construction as ice house
ceiling & wall brine system chiller tubing
ceiling & wall conventional freezing coils
hanging meat hook racks
storage shelves & racks
ice block making area w/
freeze proof water source faucet
ice block freezing molds
ice block mold holding racks
un-molding bench
storage locker w/
ice tongs
insulated rubber gloves
ice picks
rubber un-molding mallets 
ice block moving hand-trucks/dolly
exterior shed w/
brine system pump & storage tank
brine system cooling tower
conventional refrigeration pump & condenser

Curing/smoking/drying shed w/
Meat curing/smoking rooms w/hooks, racks & shelves
Work area w/meat curing/smoking equipment & supplies
Work area w/meat, fruit & vegetable drying equipment & supplies
Solar heated air drying boxes w/racks
Solar heated air dehydrators w/racks
External area w/sun drying racks


Butchering shed w/butchering & cleaning tools & equipment
rubber boots
rubber gloves
rubber apron
breathing masks
hoisting A-frame
animal hoist w/leg spreader bar & tendon hooks
stunning/concussing hammer
throat knife
scaling knife
skinning knives
skinning pliers
skinning pincers
gutting knives
boning knives
filleting knives
splitting axe
splitting chisel & hammer
bone saw
sharpening files, stones, & steels
compressed air connection & alternate foot pump
cutting block/board & stand
rinsing tubs, buckets & pans
blooding/gutting collection tubs
meat, fat, & organ collection tubs, pails & pans
hide collection tubs
waste collection tubs 

Attached wild animal harvesting/pest control supplies shed/covered area
pest decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
small game & fur bearer decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
bird & water fowl decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
rough fish harvesting trotlines, lures, traps & nets & accessories
fowl plucking rack w/swivel hanging hooks
mechanical fowl plucker
fish scaling/skinning board w/holding clamp
mechanical fish scaler
small game skinning rack/frame
pelt stretchers


Outside rough/bulk food processing area w/
Open & covered work & storage areas
Cleaning, hulling, shelling, & winnowing tools, equipment & supplies
Temporary holding bins & containers
Waste holding bins, containers & drains
Transfer baskets, buckets & tubs

Food processing shed w/
Honey processing tools & equipment
Milk processing tools & equipment
Meat processing tools & equipment
Fruit, berry & vegetable processing tools & equipment
Herb, spice & medicine processing tools & equipment
Cheese making tools & equipment
Grain processing tools & equipment
Canning & freezing tools & equipment
Pickling, salting, fermenting, & brining tools & equipment
Beer/wine/alcohol making equipment


Food Tools & equipment (partial listing)
honey separator
milk/cream separator
milk pasteurizer
butter churn
fermenting tanks, crocks & bottles
mesh/net drying bags
pickling crocks & barrels
salting crocks & barrels
brining crocks & barrels
oil/juice press
butter press
cheese press
meat grinder/sausage stuffer
dry grain stone mill
oily grain/bean steel burr mill
coffee/pepper/spice mill
pressure canner
fat/lard rendering tubs
Record/data books w/pen
ID tags/labels
set of cooking pots & kettles (stainless steel, copper & glass)
mixing bowls (stainless steel, copper & glass)
measuring spoons & cups (stainless steel, copper & glass)
mixing spoons & spatulas (stainless steel, copper, wood, & plastic)
transferring spoons, dippers & spatulas (SS, copper, wood, & plastic)
knives
cutting board
holding bowls (stainless steel, copper, wood & glass)
plastic gloves
dust masks
mesh screen/sifter
non-metallic sifting collection plate
non-ferrous needle (large darning needle)
non-ferrous tweezers
small dusting brush
mortar & pestal
plastic transfer scoops & spoons
ID tags/labels & pen
glass canning jars w/lids
glass storage bottles/jars (clear & opaque brown)
glass jar lids (clear & opaque brown) w/rubber gaskets
plastic jar lids
wax lid liners (for long term storage)(may substitute plastic wrap)
glass, cork & rubber bottle stoppers
Zip-lock bags
string w/threading needle
ceramic bowls w/lids
ceramic storage crocks w/lids
wooden bowls/boxes w/lids
wooden & stainless steel kegs, casks & barrels
wooden & stainless steel keg, cask & barrel taps
mesh/net storage bags
fabric drawstring storage bags
storage chests, baskets & buckets


Attached partially enclosed shed w/
Drinking alcohol still
Sugar & syrup production cooking troughs/pots
Attached partially enclosed drying shed w/
Sugar drying pans
Seawater/salt water drying pans (salt production)


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Great list Jerry! I know I've got a lot of stuff but reading through this list has really brought that home. We have a few areas we need to work on, a few things we won't do (not cold enough here for ice production) and we are working on a range of farm equipment as well. I've spent the last 25 years collecting stuff and learning how to use it, my partner has done the same. It can be really hard to find stuff down here (Australia), with our low population there just aren't as many old farms and workshops around.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

U had me at fat/lard rendering tubs lol ty Ive got a lot of stuff to get


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jerry D Young said:


> Not all old school, but tools I think could be useful in the PAW.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Looks like I have a bit of work to do yet.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Just in case there ever comes a time that I do not have access to gas for the chain saw, I have acquired a one man crosscut and a buck saw. Along with the splitting tools that I already have.

Already have a draw knife but I am also looking at a spoke shave tool. The newer draw knives that are made in China are crap for keeping an edge, that is why I bought an old one.

Another thing, keep grinders away from these old tools if you want them to last. I got a cheap double bit ax that someone had taken a grinder to for sharpening. Took a while but now you will cut yourself with that ax if you are not careful, I have. When I picked up the ax I also picked up 2 different files just for fixing that ax.

Another good place for tools is pawn shops. I have one near me that has a lot of the old stuff. Picked up an old 3 burner coleman stove for $25. They have all kinds of the old hand tools that I am slowly collecting. If I had the money I would probably buy his inventory.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jerry D Young said:


> Not all old school, but tools I think could be useful in the PAW. ...
> 
> ... Sugar & syrup production cooking troughs/pots
> Attached partially enclosed drying shed w/
> ...


That's a pretty impressive list and would outfit a small community. I hope no one is overwhelmed by it though. One of the things I learned as a mechanic is that there's a special tool for everything but as my skill level grew my need for specialty tools diminished.

I'd advise people to work on their skills because with knowledge and experience they'll also learn how to do the same job with less in the way of specialty tools.

We've rendered lard using nothing but a large dutch oven on the wood stove. It was a very fat fall black bear and had more fat than you'd find on any domestic hog.

I've made syrup out of birch sap using a water bath canning kettle and our wood burning stove that we use to heat the house.

The cream separator my mother used was to let the milk sit in the fridge overnight then she'd skim the cream off the top with a dipper. She pasturized it by heating it in a pan on the stove. If you plan on having a commercial dairy a "real" cream separator would be a better deal but most likely in a SHTF situation people will want whole milk so that they dan save ther cream themselves. However, if you have goat milk you're going to need a real cream separator.

One and two-man cross-cut saws come in both felling and bucking models but either will work for either job. Felling wedges can be split from firewood rounds. A cant hook or peavey is nice for large logs but not a necessity. I cut a lot of firewood before I ever owned one. Log chains are nice but heavy. You're better off with a couple of heavy duty chains (5/16) and some steel cables. The cables are a lot easier to pack around than chains (this I know from experience!). A High-lift jack can substitute for a cable hoists/come-alongs, or chain hoists. A rope type fence stretcher makes a great game hoist and fence stretcher but a come-along will work almost as well for either task.

A draw knife works quite well for peeling the bark off of logs and fleshing hides and making tool handles.

People should get the Foxfire book series. This is a series of books with interviews of "hill people" telling how they did/do things the old ways. Most of these people were very self-sufficient and had very little in the way of tools. They did, however, really know what they were doing and could accomplish it with very little equipment.

Don't just buy a bunch of tools and believe you are prepared. Purchase the tools as you learn the skills. Try to get with people who are doing those things and learn from them.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

First of all I continue to be amazed by my friend Jerry D. He has helped me so many times with his advice and counsel. The only thing I would add is if you do not have a library of books Printed volumes on carpentry and other things like plumbing you need to get them. Get stuff on the basics. Time Life did some. Even Chevron put out some good stuff. 

Also buy quality tools. Try to buy USA made products. Use the tools you buy. Build simple things first and then move up. It may save your life some day. Best wishes. GB


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jerry forget pliers. Add pliers. other than that I think he listed every tool ever made. I would need 3 more garages and 50 acres for all that gear!! But it would be nice to have.


----------

